

The Alot Is Better Than You at Everything - martin_
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html

======
jessethegame
I wrote a chrome extension to remind me of that post every day
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/its-
alot/pbgmcdnnc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/its-
alot/pbgmcdnnccaihjgjhplegbomkcpoggig)

